# Disposal of Dead Animal



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Throw it on the side of the road where I live. The Buzzards will have it picked clean by day's end.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Bury it


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Depends upon where you live. I have enough back roads to just toss it in a ditch and mother nature will take care of it just like all of the other road kill. I have woods behind me where I could bury it, but that would attract coyotes or fox. Tough to dig deep enough so they can't detect it.

Some municipalities have laws and for that you would need to ask. A racoon is not really that big and I suspect they would just say toss it is the trash, just guessing.

Only complication I can see would be a concern about rabies. They may want it turned over to someone for testing. If it is contaminated leaving it out for other animals to feed on could spread the disease.

Bud


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Put it in the road. After a few days and hundreds of cars, it will be flat and dried out. Scrape it up with a putty knife and throw it like a Frisbee. Homemade sail raccoon. The kids will have hours of fun.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> Put it in the road. After a few days and hundreds of cars, it will be flat and dried out. Scrape it up with a putty knife and throw it like a Frisbee. Homemade sail raccoon. The kids will have hours of fun.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Call Animal Control or the City and ask. Here, Animal Control will pick up dead domesticated animals but a raccoon or possum would be Wildlife.


Maybe it depends on the end place your waste management goes to, whether or not you can just throw it out. Some townships are very picky.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Remember, raccoons are primarily nocturnal animals so one has to wonder why this one was in your driveway in the morning. Strange behavior is often a sign of rabies. Call animal control and let them decide.

Bud


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

My first thought was what you did, scoop it up and put it in a bag and then in the trash. (And then clean the shovel with bleach or something similar)

Then, the more I thought about it, call animal control or your states wildlife office. They will give you guidance. 

For smaller critters, like mice, rats, squirrels, the neighbors cat, the neighbors annoying kids (just kidding about the cat, I like to use garlic and ginger) would go into a plastic bag and then into garbage can.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

In my city, Sanitation picks up dead animals after you call the office. Free service.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Thisiseasy said:


> My wife ran over a raccoon driving out of our driveway this morning. She and I discussed how to dispose of it. She ended up using gloves to place it in a trash bag and into the trash bin which goes out tomorrow.
> What are you officially supposed to do with a dead animal?


I usually do the same thing for something small. Fast and easy.

If it's something big, like a dead horse, hog, deer, really big dog, etc., that's too big to lift maybe contact county animal control. I think ditto if it's at least possibly some kind of endangered species like a ferret or perhaps your state fish and game agency, if there is one. 

They also make great fertilizer for gardens. Dig, dump, all that's left are bones.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Old Thomas said:


> Put it in the road. After a few days and hundreds of cars, it will be flat and dried out. Scrape it up with a putty knife and throw it like a Frisbee. Homemade sail raccoon. The kids will have hours of fun.


That works a lot better with squirrels! :vs_laugh:


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A dead animal should not be buried or put in a compost pile where it might be accidentally or intentionally dug up. Hazardous bacteria or pathogens or parasites may persist for years and may infect/infest you if you come in contact with the decayed material.

Unless there are rules to the contrary, wrapping it and throwing it in the trash is okay.

Better not to leave it exposed for buzzards and vultures because it will also become a nesting ground for flies Then more times you will be chasing a fly about the house with a swatter..


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

At my farm there is a hole where a tree fell over and it’s root ball pulled up. I have live traps (for those humanely dropped off animals). I shoot them in the trap then dump them in the hole. In a few days nothing is left, not even a piece of fur. Either something takes them or they evaporate.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I know where the mafia usually put horses heads, not sure where they put the rest of the thing


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

go out at night pick it up and throw it on someone elses driveway


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

About 20 years ago there were rabid raccoons around here. We were asked to call 911 if we saw one out during the day with signs of rabies. I did and a deputy showed up. He asked me if I had a gun to shoot it. He said he had to do a lot of paperwork if he discharged his gun, so I shot it. The end.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

LOL

what about criminals ? :smile: Maybe that's why you guy's are armed..

(only j/k :vs_laugh::vs_smirk: - no arguments about 2nd amendment rights pls)

So by this understanding , if you were to shoot a rapist (some kinda serious crime in progress) the cop would not need to do any paperwork.. superb LOL





Old Thomas said:


> About 20 years ago there were rabid raccoons around here. We were asked to call 911 if we saw one out during the day with signs of rabies. I did and a deputy showed up. He asked me if I had a gun to shoot it. He said he had to do a lot of paperwork if he discharged his gun, so I shot it. The end.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Ants will dispose of an animal carcass but I would have expected the hair (fur) to remain behind.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

AllanJ said:


> Ants will dispose of an animal carcass but I would have expected the hair (fur) to remain behind.


And the bones.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Which neighbor do you like the least?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Thisiseasy said:


> My wife ran over a raccoon driving out of our driveway this morning. She and I discussed how to dispose of it. She ended up using gloves to place it in a trash bag and into the trash bin which goes out tomorrow.
> What are you officially supposed to do with a dead animal?



A bit late for a response but we do the same. Wife saves those Walmart bags. Probably the only time I use them. We live in the country and have quite a few critters a year to deal with


----------

